# Smok VCT Pro or Youde Zephyrus plus coils



## Noddy (17/8/15)

Who will be getting stock of these, and keep coils in stock for a while?

I have no real interest to build my own coils, but I want to get something different from the Kanger subtanks I already have.

Thanks


----------



## BigGuy (17/8/15)

we have 2 types of Zephyrus coils.


----------



## Noddy (17/8/15)

I read my op and I think I'm not completely clear... sorry

I want either of the 2 tanks, and I want to know who will still import coils after a year or 2. With kanger Im sure to get coils a year from now, but on these tanks, I'm not sure.

@BigGuy I see @Sir Vape the Zephyrus is sold out. Will you be getting any more sometime?


----------



## BigGuy (17/8/15)

Oh okay sorry i read the post as if you had those tanks and wanted coils for them. I will forward this to the Hobbit to see if its on our shopping list.


----------



## Noddy (17/8/15)

No problem Bigguy. My mistake. Thanks.


----------



## Lim (17/8/15)

VCT is old, the new one of Smok is TCT

If you want, I have GCT and TCT


----------



## Noddy (17/8/15)

I'll check them out and let you know, thanks @Lim


----------



## Coco (8/9/15)

Valid question, I'm in the same boat...

I have been steering clear of a lot of the new tanks, afraid that I may actually like them and then be stuck up the creek without a paddle in a short while. Have been looking at the Zephyrus, Herkales, Starre and even SMOK TFV4... and skipping... 

I must admit that my Subtank Nano & Mini collection is not my first choice... but it is my safe one.


----------



## Dirk (8/9/15)

Noddy said:


> Who will be getting stock of these, and keep coils in stock for a while?
> 
> I have no real interest to build my own coils, but I want to get something different from the Kanger subtanks I already have.
> 
> Thanks


We will (The Vapery..)
Both, and coils, and stock. Coming in 1-2 weeks. 

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


----------



## Lim (9/9/15)

@Coco I think currently TFV4 is the best out of all you listed, I have used all of them, and personally, considering both flavour and cloud production TFV4 is the best


----------

